# Quick Cheese Bread TNT



## kadesma (Nov 8, 2010)

This is a  bread that is easy and can be changed up any way you want. I love to do it like this. I use my favorite herb majoram,parsley1-tea of each 1/2 lb soft butter,salt and a pinch of cayenne plus parmesan to taste. Slice the bread into slices but not all the way through Cream all other ingredients til very soft then spread on all sides of bread. Tie a string around loaf to hold shape. Brush top and sides with the mixture. Place in uncovered pan in refidgerator for 24 hrs, Bake  at 250 to 300 for 30 min or til lightly brown.  
enjoy
kadesma


----------



## msmofet (Nov 8, 2010)

Sounds YUMMY!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 8, 2010)

Kades, You are making me fat just reading!!  LOL!

Another copy and Paste!  Thanks!


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 9, 2010)

Kades,

This sounds great, as usual. It's going into my recipe box.


----------



## Selkie (Nov 9, 2010)

I've definitely got to try that this week!


----------



## spork (Nov 9, 2010)

Interesting idea, kades, nice little trick, easy to try.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 9, 2010)

I guess everybody gets this but me.  Is this bread dough you're working with or already made bread?  Could this be done with a loaf of French bread?

It sounds yummy.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 9, 2010)

Zhizara said:


> I guess everybody gets this but me.  Is this bread dough you're working with or already made bread?  Could this be done with a loaf of French bread?
> 
> It sounds yummy.


Sure I don't see why not. I use an uncut loaf of white bread.
kades


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 9, 2010)

kadesma said:


> Sure I don't see why not. I use an uncut loaf of white bread.
> kades



Thanks.  Next shopping trip I'll pick up a French bread so I can try this.  It sounds really yummy!!


----------

